# Haban Flail-Mo Page



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Tubeframe model


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

back of page


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

1250 page


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

sixchows is there anything that they didn't make for these tractors Never seen a Flail mower for a garden tractor till now that is.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
I have one on the way! I'll be sure to post some pics when I get it installed.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

If you EVER run across one for a large frame PLEASE let me know.


----------



## blackjackjakexx (Jun 26, 2004)

*Flail mower*

Hi, the one sixchows has coming I had mounted to a 850,these things are very heavy to lift,I think with a hydralic lift asst. it would be the cats meow,good luck with it sixchows,powerfull attachment.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks again Rick! And don't forget if you run into a large frame one, let aegt5000 know.


----------

